# Shilo Shepards



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 17pt'>These are just beatiful dogs (this is not a sable). They are a new breed to the family of shepards and are not AKC registered. They are unbelievably soft. Here is a couple of pictures of a dog Tony plays with. Tony is much bigger now and this dog won't play with him much any more. </span>


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

And I don;t think I've ever found one in a shelter (at least on the East Coast). Is she alot bigger than yours or is yours still a pup?


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Just curious, but what makes you say she isn't a sable? She's gorgeous BTW, looks like one of Nico's half-siblings.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Pretty dogs, but I think you'll be hard-pressed to find members that agree with the statement, "they are a new breed to the family of shepherds." A friend of mine dog-sits two Shilohs.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

You will never find one at a shelter, but if you do get it. Tony is about 4-4 1/2 months


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I was under the impression that they are a cross between a Malamute and shepard. I could be wrong, but I meant it isn't a Sable German Shepard.
And I will retracked that and say to my knowlege they are the "newest" to the shepard family.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

They've been around close to 50 yrs


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, I own a Shiloh and when non-dog people ask what kind of dogs I have, I say "shepherds," or "GSDs" to make it simple because whenever I try to explain what a Shiloh Shepherd is, they get very confused. Most people in passing on the street just assume Nico is a GSD anyway, so I don't bother saying anything. 

Around people who actually know dogs and GSDs, I will explain that the Shiloh is a separate breed with very different breed standards for conformation and temperament, that was developed using the GSD as a "base," and is NOT a GSD.

I


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: pinkanmlYes, I own a Shiloh and when non-dog people ask what kind of dogs I have, I say "shepherds," or "GSDs" to make it simple because whenever I try to explain what a Shiloh Shepherd is, they get very confused. Most people in passing on the street just assume Nico is a GSD anyway, so I don't bother saying anything.
> 
> Around people who actually know dogs and GSDs, I will explain that the Shiloh is a separate breed with very different breed standards for conformation and temperament, that was developed using the GSD as a "base," and is NOT a GSD.
> 
> I


<span style='font-size: 17pt'>I went to your site, are all your dogs Shiloh's? I sure had no idea that their were so many shepards until I visited this site....</span>

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3ToesTonyismydogI was under the impression that they are a cross between a Malamute and shepard. I could be wrong, but I meant it isn't a Sable German Shepard.


This is where it gets complicated, which is why I don't bother explaining what a Shiloh is to people who aren't knowledgeable about GSDs. About 40 years ago, the breed founder crossed in a Malamute/GSD mix to her group of various lines of german shepherds meeting her personal ideals of what a GSD should be (and no, I don't agree with her and neither do most reputable breeders). Every few generations or so, many breeders would- still do--add in a long-coated GSD, usually what is known as an Alt Deutch Schaferhund (sp) or very large short-coated GSD (often from American "pet" lines) that has met standards of size, calmer (ie low-drive) temperament and good health testing in order to bring genetic diversity without changing the breed too much. 

I don't think any breeder I'm familiar with has reintroduced malamute into the breed in at least a couple decades, but the breed founder herself has been very secretive/shady (a whole new thing I won't touch on b/c it isn't relevant) and is even rumored to have had a wolf (!!) as part of her breeding program. I have a 6-generation pedigree of my Shiloh and only one dog in the 6th generation looks like it may be half-malamute. All others are GSDs crossed in as "new blood" and from existing Shiloh lines.

I know that was confusing, but hope that clears it up. Just for fun, I've been thinking of doing that dog DNA test, to see if it will tell me the percentage of malamute in him. I doubt it would be more than 5% though.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

It didn't confuse me at all. It is always great to get a little education now and then. Thanks for the info. On that site link I put up is where I got the idea they were crossed with Malamutes.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3ToesTonyismydog
> 
> <span style='font-size: 17pt'>I went to your site, are all your dogs Shiloh's? I sure had no idea that their were so many shepards until I visited this site....</span>
> 
> http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/13_Breed_Type/Breed_Types.html


No, only Nico, the dark male is a Shiloh. Sasha is an adopted GSD who is probably a cross of American pet and show lines. Ruger is a GSD I fostered a while ago, I had his papers and he was a Hungarian import bought in a NJ pet shop (meaning, from a European puppy mill







)

Yes, there are many different lines in the German Shepherd breed, the most simple way of thinking of the GSD is in terms of American show and pet/BYB lines (including the supposed huge old-fashioned longcoats), and German show and working lines. You can further divide the working lines into subsets, such as West or East German, Czech lines, etc. 

And then you have several _distinct variations on, not *of*_ the GSD breed that are quite different in temperament and conformation than the true GSD, therefore they are separate breeds and/or GSD mixes. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

You will find that there are actually several different Shiloh registries at this point. 
The breed founder was downsizing her kennel a few years ago and was sending out some not-so-stable Shilohs into the world. 
In the way back machine, I did a LOT of reading about the breed and was considering one. However, after reading a lot of inappropriate stuff on the Web, which was written by the breed founder, I backed off.
Fortunately, the "splinters" as she calls them, have kept track of temperament issues and seem to work on keeping the breed soft.
JMHO.
I watch this Shiloh site and think they seem to be a pretty good group of breeders. And, thank goodness they have an active rescue going for their breed and seem to keep on top of Shilohs, which end up in shelters. And, they most certainly do.
Take a peek ... http://www.shilohs.org/


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

More education, wow, thats a lot for someone like me (LOL).
I am just a lover of shepards and Tony is my 6th one. I don't breed or anything like that, just a pet owner who just loves Shepards. After I put my last shepard down I was gonna get a golden retrever. I guess Tony is a retrever, LOL.


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

The Shilo's are beautiful.
From what I understand, the Shilos' are a mix of two-three different breeds, the original breeder, because they are a mix, started her own registration because AKC will not recognize them and neither will the german SV.
The long coated shepherd is a purebred gsd with a longer coat, the britches and ear fluffs. Different coat (recessive gene) length.
AKC has always accepted them as a purebred gsd, the german SV would not allow them to breed (re produce) or enter into the SchH or bred ring. All that changes in 2010 as the SV has decided to accept them back into both competitive rings.
It seems to be true of the Long coat that they are more stable, playful. breeders do add them back into their breeding stock because their genes 'add something'. Usually heavier coats and deeper pigment to say nothing of the temperament.

Just one womans thoughts here


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's a shepard?



> Originally Posted By: 3ToesTonyismydog[size:17pt]These are just beatiful dogs (this is not a sable). They are a new breed to the family of shepards and are not AKC registered.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadwhat's a shepard?
> 
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 3ToesTonyismydog[size:17pt]These are just beatiful dogs (this is not a sable). They are a new breed to the family of shepards and are not AKC registered.


What doggiedad is trying to say (in a not so nice way) is that the spelling is Shepherd. It's easy to remember if you think of what the breed was designed to do - HERD sheep ... so Shep_herd_.

That one in the pictures IS sable colored and yes, you will find them in shelters - just like every other breed out there.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ebrannanYou will find that there are actually several different Shiloh registries at this point.
> The breed founder was downsizing her kennel a few years ago and was sending out some not-so-stable Shilohs into the world.
> In the way back machine, I did a LOT of reading about the breed and was considering one. However, after reading a lot of inappropriate stuff on the Web, which was written by the breed founder, I backed off.
> Fortunately, the "splinters" as she calls them, have kept track of temperament issues and seem to work on keeping the breed soft.
> ...


Thanks for posting that, a lot of people read the founder's crazy talk and get turned off to the breed, or see the poorly-bred specimens from her kennel. The ISSDC is great, for the most part they do strict health testing, and put health and temperament before huge size, one reason why I have a perfect Shiloh with a calm, medium temperament, but is "only" 27.5" and about 85-90lbs. People seem shocked that he's not some huge heavy horse of a dog. 

Glad to see others on here who can see past all the BS that has clouded this great breed. I may get another Shiloh one day, but I think I really prefer the West German show and working lines.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i thought i was being sarcastic and funny.



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> doggiedad said:
> ...


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ebrannanYou will find that there are actually several different Shiloh registries at this point.
> The breed founder was downsizing her kennel a few years ago and was sending out some not-so-stable Shilohs into the world.


The creator of "Shiloh Shepherds" has tried to trademark the name "Shiloh Shepherds" several times as well so that no one else could use the phrase to describe their dog.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes she has. Basically wanting any dog, which wasn't in her registry to not be considered a Shiloh. 
I don't know, but what I do know is there seem to be way to much politics involved and not enough info about the dogs themselves. 
The "splinter" registries seem to be breeding some nice dogs at this point and they rescue their own, which I appreciate.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 17pt'>OK, I don't need anymore PM's about my spelling. Short timer I am, I'm sure I'll find a forum somewhere that can over look the fact that NOT EVERYONE IS A GREAT SPELLER. This has to be the coldest message board I have ever been to. Later to all you perfect human beings!!!!!</span>


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

3ToesTonyismydog, you obviously haven't checked out the pedigreedatabase forum, yet? 
This one is warm and fuzzy!







Stick around you'll see...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There are plenty of not great spellers here, I doubt anyone really cares except when it comes to the name of your chosen breed. I don't expect people who own a GSD to be able spell chihuahua or shih tzu correctly, but I do think they should be able to spell shepherd.


----------

